# Brauch ich consolekit, policykit und udisks?

## musv

Hallo, 

ich bin grad dabei, mal wieder ein Systemupdate zu machen. Und da will kde-4.6 unbedingt diverse USE-Flags haben. Jetzt frag ich mich, ob ich die tatsächlich benötige. Windowmanager ist e16. Automatisches Anlegen von USB-Devices hatte ich bisher über Udev-Regeln erledigt. Automatisches Mounten gab's nicht, muss auch nicht sein.

Udisks

Ist wohl das umbenannte device-kit und Nachfolger von HAL. Nun gut. HAL hatte ich Anfang 2008 mal ausprobiert, dann hatte ich das gleich wieder entfernt. Seitdem konnte ich ohne HAL leben. udisks will device-mapper haben. Das brauch ich wiederum definitiv nicht, da ich weder Verschlüsselung noch LVM im Einsatz hab. Wofür ist Udisks jetzt in meinem Fall zu gebrauchen?

Policykit

Ist nach Überfliegen des Wikipedia-Artikels ein erweitertes Rechtemanagement, wo man diversen Usern bestimmt zusätzlichen Rechte zuweisen kann. Öhm, braucht man wofür jetzt genau?

Consolekit

Ist wohl zum Speichern von Sessions ähnlich zu Windows. D.h. Benutzer wechseln. Nun gut, bisher konnte ich gut ohne leben. 

Bevor ich also wieder 3 Daemons auf den Rechner knall, wär's klasse, wenn jemand mal den konkreten Nutzen zeigen könnte.

----------

## root_tux_linux

@musv 

Definitiv JA!

In KDE 4.6 wurde HAL rausgeschmissen und gegen udisks/upower/etc ersetzt.

Desweiteren benötigt KDE Policykit/Consolekit u.a. für den Komfort z.B. kann man ohne PolicyKit nicht als User KDM in systemsettings ändern. Ansonsten müsstes du über kdesu gehen.

Das selbe trifft aber auch auf andere Programme zu z.B. virt-manager, networkmanager usw usf.

Btw. Policykit benötigt einige Funktionen von Consolekit deshalb auch die Abhängigkeit.

----------

## Beforegod

Naja ein JA ist wohl übertrieben.

Wenn Du es bequemer haben möchtest (Mounten von externen Datenträgern, Einstellungen an Systemeinstellungen) dann ja. 

Ansonsten ist es nicht weiter notwendig.

Habe auch erst die Tage alles soweit eingerichtet, da ich viel mit USB Datenträgern mache und es für mich hier eine erhebliche Erleichterung ist.

Auf meinem Arbeitssystem ist alles statisch, daher gibts einfach fstab Einträge usw. Und Systemeinstellungen werden über SU und direkt in /etc per root gemacht  :Smile: 

Also bleibt als Ergebnis -> je nach Vorliebe.

----------

## musv

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Auf meinem Arbeitssystem ist alles statisch, daher gibts einfach fstab Einträge usw. Und Systemeinstellungen werden über SU und direkt in /etc per root gemacht 

 

Das wäre mir lieber. Wie hast du das hinbekommen, dass sich z.B. kdelibs ohne policykit-Flag compilieren lässt? Läuft k3b ohne udisks?

----------

## Beforegod

Das KDE habe ich jetzt mal dezent überlesen, tut mir leid.

Habe selbst XFCE am laufen. Installieren an sich sollte kein Problem sein. Inwieweit KDE diese dann nutzt, ist eine andere Frage. Daher kann ich Dir diesbezüglich nicht weiterhelfen.

----------

## musv

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Das KDE habe ich jetzt mal dezent überlesen

 

Nein, hast du nicht.  :Smile: 

Ich benutze e16 als Windowmanager, bei den meisten Apps allerdings KDE-Sachen (kate, k3b, ...).

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Installieren an sich sollte kein Problem sein. 

 

Zur Zeit werkel ich halt noch, wie ich die vermeintlich zwingenden Abhängigkeiten rauslassen kann. 

mv hatte sich hierzu schon mal geäußert:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-860563.html

Es wird wohl dahingehen, dass ich die *kit-Sachen in package.provided reinnehm, so wie ich das bei HAL hatte und bei alsa-libs und mDNSResponder geregelt hab.

----------

## musv

So, es compiliert erstmal. Hier meine Config-Änderungen:

/etc/portage/profile/package.provided:

```
net-misc/mDNSResponder-212-r1

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.24.1

sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2

sys-auth/polkit-0.99-r1

sys-power/upower-0.9.8
```

Consolekit und Device-Mapper mit Freunden bleibt mir dadurch erspart. 

Das USE-Flag "declarative" musste ich setzen. Ob K3B dann die Laufwerke findet, werde ich dann später berichten.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Naja ein JA ist wohl übertrieben.

 

Es geht ja nicht nur ums "mounten" sondern auch um z.B. Powermanagment (upower).

Aber wer leben will wie 1990, der kann das tun vorallem wenn er nen Laptop besitzt wirds witzig  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Aber wer leben will wie 1990, der kann das tun vorallem wenn er nen Laptop besitzt wirds witzig 

 

Öhm, hab ich (Netbook). Erklär mal, auf was ich da verzichten muss?

Soll jetzt nicht sarkastisch rüberkommen. Ich wäge halt erstmal ab, ob ich 3 Daemons im Hintergrund laufen hab, die was machen, was mir nur zur Hälfte gefällt. Von daher: Was bietet mir jetzt upower konkret?

Bisher ist das Verhalten so:

Button zum Aus- und Einschalten fährt die Kiste runter

Qs-Button fährt die Kiste in Suspend2Disc

Wenn der Akku unter 5% Batteriestand geht, poppt ein Dialog auf, dass man mal das Kabel anstecken möge.

Im Ignoranzfall wird die Kiste 2 min später in den Hibernate-Modus geschickt.

Lüftersteuerung macht das BIOS

CPU-Taktfrequenz übernimmt der Kernel über den On-Demand-Gouvenor

Für USB-Geräte könnte ich mal die Udev-Regeln überarbeiten, dass man die generell als User mounten kann.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soll jetzt nicht sarkastisch rüberkommen. Ich wäge halt erstmal ab, ob ich 3 Daemons im Hintergrund laufen hab, die was machen, was mir nur zur Hälfte gefällt. Von daher: Was bietet mir jetzt upower konkret?
> 
> 

 

Wie schon gesagt "Komfort".

Anstelle das du alles von Hand anpassen musst verteilt auf  x Config-files gehts halt z.B. einfach über KDE's powerdevil.

Bildshirm helligekeit, Dimmverhalten, Button-Events, Arbeitsflächeneffekte, Sitzungsverhalten bliblablub.

Mir persönlich ist Komfort wichtiger als darauf zu achten ob 3 Daemons nun 0,01% CPU und 50 - 100MB RAM missbrauchen, wenn heutzutage selbst ein Handy 1Ghz und > 512RAM besitzt.

----------

## musv

Ok, also k3b findet keine optischen Laufwerke. Werd mir mal überlegen, ob ich mir den Rattenschwanz (lvm, *kit) noch installier.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ok, also k3b findet keine optischen Laufwerke. Werd mir mal überlegen, ob ich mir den Rattenschwanz (lvm, *kit) noch installier.

 

K3B nutzt Solid (seit 2.0) und Solid nutzt HAL bzw  seit KDE 4.6 udisks, etc.

----------

## musv

Hier gibt's eine schöne Diskussion zu dem Thema:

http://www.ureader.de/msg/125925448.aspx

----------

## disi

Ich hatte lange alles ohne hal laufen, der neuere X-Server findet auch so die richtigen modules mit udev ohne xorg.conf.

Letztes Wochenende hatte ich irgendwo udisks gelesen und mal installiert. Es hatte sich nichts geaendert  :Smile:  Weil ich meine externen Laufwerke gleich in die fstab geschrieben hatte (ist nen Desktop).

Gestern wollte ich einen neuen Bootstick bauen und war total genervt... jedes Mal wenn ich meinen partitionierten stick einsteckte poppten gleich 3 Fenster in Gnome auf (eins fuer jede Partition) die man erstmal wegklicken musste. Gemounted wird mit UUID also total "easy" und "userfriendly" zu identifizieren in /media/ -.- Ausserdem einer irgendwie gleich doppelt mir einem "tailing" _ also hiess das share dann in etwa: "lkuh432ku5h34uh5634uh5ku34g5k34h_" und "lkuh432ku5h34uh5634uh5ku34g5k34h".

Ach ja, Nautilus gab mir auch nur bei 50% der Partitionen die Option des umount sondern nur ein eject, was gleich die device node fuer die Partition mit entfernt hatte. Also musste ich Namen wie /media/lkuh432ku5h34uh5634uh5ku34g5k34h ueber Konsole umounten.

Ich hatte mich dann nicht weiter mit dem Thema befasst, weil ich eigentlich mit dem Bootstick geschaeftigt war und mir das FreeDOS angucken wollte. Das kann man sicher alles abstellen aber wie gesagt, nach der Ruhe ohne HAL kam UDisks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *disi wrote:*   

> [...] Letztes Wochenende hatte ich irgendwo udisks gelesen und mal installiert. Es hatte sich nichts geaendert  Weil ich meine externen Laufwerke gleich in die fstab geschrieben hatte (ist nen Desktop).
> 
> Gestern wollte ich einen neuen Bootstick bauen und war total genervt... jedes Mal wenn ich meinen partitionierten stick einsteckte poppten gleich 3 Fenster in Gnome auf (eins fuer jede Partition) die man erstmal wegklicken musste. Gemounted wird mit UUID also total "easy" und "userfriendly" zu identifizieren in /media/ -.-
> 
> [...]

 

Das ist sicher ärgerlich wenn Wechselmedien gleich automatisch mounted werden, doch normal wird das auch nicht gemacht.

Im kde-4.6 mit udisks wird zb nach dem einstecken eines USB-Sticks mit drei Partitionen drauf ein kleines Fenster des Device-Notifer aufploppen in dem die drei Laufwerke sauber nach Volume-Label sortiert aufgelistet werden. Hier könnte man nun weitere Aktionen starten (zb ein Laufwerk im Dateimanager öffnen, oder ähnliches), man muss es aber nicht. Macht man gar nichts, dann verschwindet das Fenster des Device Notifers auch nach einigen Sekunden wieder.

Die Default Einstellung unter KDE ist das Wechselmedien nicht automatisch mounted werden, und das finde ich auch gut so. Wer dennoch wünscht das solche Wechselmedien automatisch eingebunden werden, der kann dies unter systemsettings/Wechselmedien sich einrichten   :Wink: 

Weiterhin ist es natürlich auch möglich die Laufwerke schlicht normal mit "mount" in einer Shell zu mounten, zb 

```
# mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/USB-Stick_part1
```

 oder ähnliches.

Von daher sehe ich udisks eigentlich nicht als Einschränkung, sondern als eine weitere Möglichkeit die man nutzen kann, aber nicht muss.

----------

## musv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Die Default Einstellung unter KDE ist das Wechselmedien nicht automatisch mounted werden, und das finde ich auch gut so. Wer dennoch wünscht das solche Wechselmedien automatisch eingebunden werden, der kann dies unter systemsettings/Wechselmedien sich einrichten 

 

Frage dazu:

Wird der Dialog zum Mounten vom KDE-Desktop oder vom udisks-Daemon angestoßen? Bei zweiterem könnte ich mich evtl. sogar damit anfreunden. Wie oben schon erwähnt, nutze ich den KDE-Desktop selbst nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Die Default Einstellung unter KDE ist das Wechselmedien nicht automatisch mounted werden, und das finde ich auch gut so. Wer dennoch wünscht das solche Wechselmedien automatisch eingebunden werden, der kann dies unter systemsettings/Wechselmedien sich einrichten  
> 
> Frage dazu:
> 
> Wird der Dialog zum Mounten vom KDE-Desktop oder vom udisks-Daemon angestoßen? Bei zweiterem könnte ich mich evtl. sogar damit anfreunden. Wie oben schon erwähnt, nutze ich den KDE-Desktop selbst nicht.

 

Hmm, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich vermute jedoch das dies von KDE aus (kde-base/solid*) vorgenommen wird.

.......................................................................

Ich habs grad noch mal getestet: würde man von Device-Notifer aus ein Laufwerk mounten, dann wird es mit Volume-Label nach /media/ mounted

Beispiel:

Das Laufwerk hat in diesem Beispiel das Volume-Label "DATEN" 

```
# mount | grep media

/dev/sdd3 on /media/DATEN type reiserfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
```

----------

## disi

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Die Default Einstellung unter KDE ist das Wechselmedien nicht automatisch mounted werden, und das finde ich auch gut so. Wer dennoch wünscht das solche Wechselmedien automatisch eingebunden werden, der kann dies unter systemsettings/Wechselmedien sich einrichten  
> 
> Frage dazu:
> 
> Wird der Dialog zum Mounten vom KDE-Desktop oder vom udisks-Daemon angestoßen? Bei zweiterem könnte ich mich evtl. sogar damit anfreunden. Wie oben schon erwähnt, nutze ich den KDE-Desktop selbst nicht.

 

Ich kenne das nur aus Thunar in Xfce4, wo man auch genau sagen kann "mounten und Popup", "mounten aber kein popup" oder "nicht mounten"

Den Gnome hatte ich eigentlich nur drauf, weil ich gehofft hatte das "Humble Bundle" wuerde besser laufen...

Muss ich mal wieder aendern oder gleich kuntibunti KDE mit Windows Registry installieren   :Twisted Evil: 

//edit: das klingt vernuenftiger. Allerdings hatte ich den Volumes keine Label gegeben, vielleicht macht das Gnome ja auch? :/

----------

## Josef.95

@disi

Jo Volume-Labels sind schon hilfreich, und schaffen generell eine bessere Übersicht.

Und das udisks nach /media/ mouted ist auch gar nicht verkert..., denn mir viel grad ein das ich ja auf dem PC noch ein weiteres Laufwerk habe welches ich einst das gleiche "DATEN"Label verpasste (dieses Laufwerk ist jedoch in der fstab festgelegt.)

Das schöne ist, sie beharken sich nicht  :Smile:  

```
# mount | grep DATEN

/dev/sdb10 on /mnt/DATEN type reiserfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,notail)

/dev/sdd3 on /media/DATEN type reiserfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Was ich auch sehr schön finde, ist die Einbindung von Laufwerken in Dolphin (unter "Orte"). Dort stehen auch alle nicht-gemounteten Laufwerke (Netzwerk, Wechselmedien, sofern eingelegt/gesteckt) und mit einem Mausklick wird automatisch eingebunden und angezeigt. Ich muss viel zwischen Netzwerken hin und her wechseln, da ist das eine echte Erleichterung.

@disi: Das ist aber wohl eher ein Problem von Gnome.

@musv:Button zum Aus- und Einschalten fährt die Kiste runterZuklappen ohne Netzkabel fährt die Kiste in Suspend2Ram, Sleep-Button in Suspend2Disk (Powerdevil)Ist der Netzstecker dran, wird der Desktop beim Zuklappen gesperrt. (Powerdevil ootb)Wenn der Akku unter 5% Batteriestand geht, poppt ein Dialog auf, dass man mal das Kabel anstecken möge. (Powerdevil, ootb)Im Ignoranzfall wird die Kiste bei 2% in den Hibernate-Modus geschickt. (Powerdevil)Lüftersteuerung macht das BIOS (Ich hab zum Glück auch eins, dass das vernünftig kann)CPU-Taktfrequenz übernimmt cpufreqd je nach Stromanschluss, Temperatur und Leistungsbedarf entweder "performance", "conservative" oder "powersave".Ehrlich, die von Powerdevil übernommenen Funktionen kann man auch von Hand einrichten, hatte ich ja auch vor KDE-4. Aber es ist so doch um einiges angenehmer.

btw.: Mein Dell Latitude E6410 mit Intel i7, 4GB Ram und den ganzen schönen Extra-Daemonen (kde*-meta plus "semantic-desktop") hat eine Akkulaufzeit von über vier Stunden. Ich finde, dass das ganz okay ist. Oder anders formuliert: Das ganze Gewese um das Wegoptimieren irgendwelcher Daemons ist vielleicht auch gerne einmal etwas übertrieben, oder?

----------

## musv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   [Wird der Dialog zum Mounten vom KDE-Desktop oder vom udisks-Daemon angestoßen? Bei zweiterem könnte ich mich evtl. sogar damit anfreunden. Wie oben schon erwähnt, nutze ich den KDE-Desktop selbst nicht. 
> 
> Hmm, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich vermute jedoch das dies von KDE aus (kde-base/solid*) vorgenommen wird.

 

Kdebase-meta ist bei mir installiert. Somit auch solid.

Naja, werd wohl mal das ganze Gerödel testweise installieren. Runterschmeißen kann ich's immer noch. 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ehrlich, die von Powerdevil übernommenen Funktionen kann man auch von Hand einrichten, hatte ich ja auch vor KDE-4. Aber es ist so doch um einiges angenehmer.

 

Nun ja, mag schon sein, das der Powerdevil das auch alles ganz wunderprächtig macht. Aber die von mir gebastelten Scripte funktionieren derzeit so gut, dass ich das auch mit Powerdevil nicht umstellen werde. Ich bin mit dem derzeitigen Verhalten vollkommen zufrieden.

Einziger potentieller Grund für *kit:

Leichteres Mounten von USB-Sticks und USB-Platten + Laufwerkserkennung bei K3B.

----------

## musv

Hab jetzt das Geraffel installiert. K3B findet die Laufwerke wieder und Dolphin zeigt Wechselmedien nach Einstecken auch an. Damit ist für mich jetzt ausreichend Verbesserung vorhanden, so dass ich damit in Zukunft beruhigt leben kann. 

Eine abschließende Frage noch:

Wenn ich z.B. einen USB-Stick ansteck und im Dolphin anklick (wie ich diesen Windows-Ausdruck hasse...) ergo mounte, wo ist der Mountpunkt? D.h. wie komm ich in der Konsole auf den Stick?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *musv wrote:*   

> Eine abschließende Frage noch:
> 
> Wenn ich z.B. einen USB-Stick ansteck und im Dolphin anklick (wie ich diesen Windows-Ausdruck hasse...) ergo mounte, wo ist der Mountpunkt? D.h. wie komm ich in der Konsole auf den Stick?

 

Der ist unter /media.

Oben im Dolphin solltest du den Pfad sehen können.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Eine abschließende Frage noch:
> 
> Wenn ich z.B. einen USB-Stick ansteck und im Dolphin anklick (wie ich diesen Windows-Ausdruck hasse...) ergo mounte, wo ist der Mountpunkt? D.h. wie komm ich in der Konsole auf den Stick? 
> 
> Der ist unter /media.
> ...

 Es sei denn, du hast hierfür einen Eintrag in der fstab. Dann wird der genommen. Hier einmal das, was passiert wenn ich über Dolphin einen USB-Stick einbinde:

```
sed-notebook /home/sed # grep usb /etc/fstab

/dev/sdb1  /mnt/usbdrive vfat     noauto,user             0 0

/dev/uba1  /mnt/usbdrive vfat     noauto,user             0 0

sed-notebook /home/sed # mount | grep usb                                                                                                                                                                                                           

/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/usbdrive type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=sed)
```

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Es sei denn, du hast hierfür einen Eintrag in der fstab. Dann wird der genommen. 

 

Ah, ok, das erklärt einiges. Deswegen war /media ziemlich leer. Sch.. Sonderfälle.

----------

## disi

Ich wollte nur kurz berichten das man dieses Verhalten unter Gnome abstellen kann (system->settings->media irgendwo so einen Hacken entfernen). Ich bekomme eingesteckte storage devices nun mit ihrer Groesse in Nautilus angezeigt. z.B. 1.2GB volume und kann sie mit einem klick dann mounten.

Bin nun wieder gluecklich, bis auf die Namen der Verzeichnisse in Form der UUID in /media/

----------

## Josef.95

 *disi wrote:*   

> Bin nun wieder gluecklich, bis auf die Namen der Verzeichnisse in Form der UUID in /media/

 

Das wird aber vermutlich an deinen nicht vorhandenen Labels liegen...

Normal wird auch Nautilus das Label des Laufwerks verwenden, sofern denn eines vorhanden ist  :Wink: 

Bezüglich FAT Formatierte Laufwerke und Labels siehe evtl. auch:

Kurztipp: FAT-Labels ändern

----------

## musv

Nachdem ich mich hier schweren Herzens überzeugen lassen hab, Consolekit, Polkit und udisks sowie upower zu installieren, hat erstmal alles so weit so gut funktioniert. 

Doch jetzt ist mir mal ein USB-Stick in die Finger gekommen, der nicht in meiner udev-Regel + fstab drinstand. Und siehe da, dolphin meldete:

 *Quote:*   

> Beim Zugriff auf 'blabla' ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, die Meldung lautet:
> 
> org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.PermissionDenied: Not Authorized

 

In den KDE-Systemsettings hab ich eingestellt:

Aktionsberechtigungen -> org.freedesktop -> The udisks Project -> Mount a device -> Implicit Authorizations -> Any -> Ja

Komischerweise wird die Einstellung nicht gespeichert - weder als Root noch als normaler User. Ich hab dann mal den einschlägigen Thread dazu durchwühlt und bin auf das hier gestoßen:

 *Quote:*   

> Is PAM really mandatory now?
> 
> Yep. I don't know of other ways of hooking the login (shadow) to consolekit. 

 

Das könnte der Grund sein, warum mir ck-list-sessions nichts anzeigt. Jetzt hab ich noch die paar Optionen (Audit, USB-PM) mit in den Kernel reingenommen, um einfach die USB-Sticks mounten zu können. Jetzt müsste ich nochmal knapp 30 Pakete neubauen und mir wieder einen zusätzlichen Daemon ins Runlevel legen. 

Irgendwie schmeckt mir das nicht so recht. Geht das auch ohne Pam? Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass ich jahrelang gut ohne HAL gelebt hab und mir jetzt die ganze Komplexität nach und nach auf den Rechner hol.

----------

## manuels

 *musv wrote:*   

> Irgendwie schmeckt mir das nicht so recht. Geht das auch ohne Pam? Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass ich jahrelang gut ohne HAL gelebt hab und mir jetzt die ganze Komplexität nach und nach auf den Rechner hol.

 Helfen kann ich dir leider nicht.

Wollte nur anmerken, dass du dir mit KDE auch nicht wirklich ein Lighteight-Desktop-Env. installiert hast. Vielleicht wäre es, wenn du so perfektionistisch hinsichtlich der zu startenden Daemons bist, sinnvoll diese Wahl zu überdenken.

(Soll jetzt kein Rummäckern sein, vielleicht bist du eben mit XFCE oder so besser beraten)

----------

## musv

Ich hab den KDE-Desktop nicht im Einsatz sondern e16. Nur muss man sich in der groben Auswahl der Applikationen entweder für KDE- oder für Gnome-Basis entscheiden. XFCE fand ich nie sonderlich ansprechend.

----------

## Knieper

 *musv wrote:*   

> entweder für KDE- oder für Gnome-Basis entscheiden

 

Man kommt gut ohne KDE und Gnome aus. Man kommt sogar hervorragend ohne Qt aus, nur ohne gtk wird es anstrengend. consolekit, policykit, udisks, hal, dbus, pam... kann man getrost in den Müll hauen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Von dem unqualifizierten "in den Müll hauen" einmal abgesehen: Jein. Auf meinem Arbeitslaptop ist KDE4 eine echte Erleichterung. Wenn ich das, was ich alles da alles brauche von Hand reinwurschteln müsste, gute Nacht. Auf meinem Arbeitsdesktop allerding ist OpenBox drauf, mehr brauch ich da nicht. Kein Alsa (Keine Soundkarte), kein 3D etc... brauch ich da nicht. Aber pam, dbus und consolekit brauche ich da schon. Ohne gehts nicht bei meiner Arbeit.

Worauf ich hinaus will: Solche aussagen wie "Man kann blah blah" sind ganz großer Mist. Denn du weißt _nie_, was der Andere macht/tut/braucht.

----------

## Knieper

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Von dem unqualifizierten "in den Müll hauen" einmal abgesehen

 

Wie kommst Du auf unqualifiziert? Ich habe schon vor Jahren gesagt Hal ist scheiße, als es alle installiert haben, und nun sagen es sogar die Entwickler und es ist tot. Für Policykit, Consolekit gilt das Gleiche, nur haben es die Macher und Anwender noch nicht erkannt. Die Kritik an dbus/udisks sollte bekannt sein und dass pam uneinsetzbar ist, weiß man auch nicht erst seit gestern. Generell ist das meiste von freedesktop.org so unsagbar schlecht, dass man es getrost ignorieren kann, bis es sich über Jahre bewährt hat und das ist extrem selten.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich das, was ich alles da alles brauche von Hand reinwurschteln müsste, gute Nacht.

 

Im Normalfall bringt es mehr Probleme, als es löst. Wenn es bei Dir anders ist, fein.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber pam, dbus und consolekit brauche ich da schon. Ohne gehts nicht bei meiner Arbeit.

 

Sehr konkret, aber mir soll es egal sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Denn du weißt _nie_, was der Andere macht/tut/braucht.

 

Das nicht, aber zu 99,9% überflüssige Software erkennt man an deren Zweck und den schon vorhandenen Alternativen. Mir ist klar, dass man in seltenen Fällen das KDE-Gedöns installieren muss, weil es keine Alternativen gibt (Kcachegrind fällt mir spontan ein - würde bei mir für ein einziges(!) Programm 400MB Abhängigkeiten + neue Dämonen bedeuten) - spätestens dann merkt man wie schlecht das Ganze entwickelt wurde und wie wenig orthogonal die Komponenten sind.

----------

